# Weed ID Help Needed



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Welcoming myself to the forum......my first post and its ALL ABOUT WEEDS. This is a cool season turf* mainly Fescue and some KBG, noticed it for the first time after my reno last fall(2019) Need to find out what it is and how to treat if possible.
I took these middle of spring: some type of grassy weed, stemy without much grass blade to it, you can see it has a yellowish tint to it compared to the heavy green(fescue/rye/KBG mix)


First week of Summer


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I can't see any pics @kay7711226

Welcome to TLF!


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

pennstater2005 said:


> I can't see any pics @kay7711226
> 
> Welcome to TLF!


@pennstater2005 sorry about that, think its because I moved my photos on my end, let me know if visible now? BTW thanks for taking the time, this will be a big help ID'in those weeds.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

kay7711226 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see any pics @kay7711226
> ...


Still can't see them.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

pennstater2005 said:


> kay7711226 said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


@pennstater2005 Grrrrrr(not gonna let this beat me!) How about now?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

There they are! Do they have seed heads?


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

pennstater2005 said:


> There they are! Do they have seed heads?


Ahhh finally! Yes there are seeds, here is a closeup. They are almost brown and dying now with the heat, hoping I can do some sort of pre emergent in the fall or spring to keep from coming back, but first need to know what it is


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That almost looks like poa trivialis. The one head slight to the right of middle is weird though more like wild barley.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

kay7711226 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > There they are! Do they have seed heads?
> ...


Going to need closer up pics of the seed heads preferably before you cut it.
Could also try Google lens. It might not be 100% accurate but give you a general idea.

Have you tried any kind of herbicide on it?
Good chance you'll have to use glyphosate


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

@Justmatson took some pics this morning. I did do some tenacity spot treatment in some areas around middle of Spring but was not focusing on those weeds, so cannot judge 100% if it has any effect or not. They are now "dying out" you can see how Brown compared to my original pics above. BTW not sure if you are able to see but, the good grass is thriving and still coming up(this was a reno done last fall and grass is still filling in).........thanks for taking the time to help figure this one out :thumbup:


----------

